# New To Nigerians



## cnc (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello,
I know a few of you on here and have had the pleasure of meeting you in person. I am fairly new to Nigerians, but not goats. I have been putting a little heard of Nigerians together for about a year now and feel like I have done a pretty good job. I am in the process of working on my web site and getting some better pictures of some, but I would like to know what you all thought? 
http://cncminiaturehorses.tripod.com

Thank you,
Christy


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Welcome to the group! :wave:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

NICE nigis!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from NJ :wave: 
Looks like you have started a nice herd there! :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi Christy! :wave: Glad you've joined us. Looks like you're website is off to a great start! :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What pretty goats you have! They are beauties! Welcome from Washington State!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi, Christy, and welcome from Colorado! Pretty goaties you have there! And those horses pictured -- just breathtaking!


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome from Fl!
Another mini horse person as well!  Always love to see that!!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome from Southern Maryland. I have 2 ponies but not minis and I also raise ND goats. Your site and your babies are beautiful.


----------



## cnc (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you all!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Welcome and great site/animals!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome from Colorado! :wave: We also have miniature horses and just attended the AMHR Nationals! You have a nice herd of Nigerians there! We almost bought your buck Jams Robert when he was a kid. He has grown up into a handsome young fella! I REALLY wish we had bought him


----------

